# Adult pigeon with paralyzed legs



## Pigeonzilla (May 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, 6 days ago I found an adult pigeon flying around in my backyard who kept falling down onto ground because he was not able to land on his legs. I was easily able to catch him and when I inspected him he appeared to have no injuries. His legs have no movement and they just lay again his tail. I have been force feeding him wet cat food, thawed peas and carrots. I leave seed in a tray but it doesn't look like he is eating. Any suggestions on what is wrong with him and how do I treat him. Is this due to an infection or poisoning? It has been almost 1 week and it doesn't look like he is getting better


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you get vitamins for pigeons? A deficiency in certain vitamins can cause this. You will need to be patient, it will take time. Also, a bit of sunlight exposure will do him good. Direct sunlight, not through a window. Half an hour to an hour every day under your supervision so that he does not overheat.

Can you get hold of a handrearing formula for parrots? Rather make small balls from this by mixing the formula with a little bit of water till it has the consistency of clay. Only feed this to him, it will also have lots of vitamins that will be good for him.


----------



## Pigeonzilla (May 24, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Can you get vitamins for pigeons? A deficiency in certain vitamins can cause this. You will need to be patient, it will take time. Also, a bit of sunlight exposure will do him good. Direct sunlight, not through a window. Half an hour to an hour every day under your supervision so that he does not overheat.
> 
> Can you get hold of a handrearing formula for parrots? Rather make small balls from this by mixing the formula with a little bit of water till it has the consistency of clay. Only feed this to him, it will also have lots of vitamins that will be good for him.


Hello Marina, thank you so much for the reply!! I think I can get handrearing formula at my local pet store.
I noticed today his belly is all raw from laying on it so much. Is there something I can do? Should I put antibiotic ointment on it to prevent infection?
I feel so bad for this guy. I honestly am surprised he has made it this long.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of him? He might still be young and does not know how to eat. Let him lie on a soft blanket, this will help.


----------



## Pigeonzilla (May 24, 2020)

Hello Marina, here are some photos of him. I was able to purchase the Kaytee Exact formula from Petco and will be picking it up when the store opens. I also ordered some vitamins. I will also be giving him a little bath since he is quite dirty. I am really worried about his "bed" sores. I hope they don't get infected.

Thank you again!!


----------



## Pigeonzilla (May 24, 2020)

Oh my gosh sorry for the huge photos.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is definetly an adult pigeon. If you put your finger inbetween his toes, does he grip onto your finger? Are you sure he has bedsores? In the third photo one can see his keelbone, which is normal. If the keelbone feels very sharp, then he is on the thin side. What does the droppings look like? Can you post a photo of that as well.

He must be able to eat by himself. Put down a small dish of seeds in front of him, he might start eating by himself.


----------



## Pigeonzilla (May 24, 2020)

It doesn't look like he had a solid poop in awhile. I tried putting my finger between his toes but they do not grip. They are just limp. There may have been some movement in one of his toes this morning but I am not sure if I imagined it.
When I said he had sores what I meant was he has been laying on his stomach for so long the skin on his keelbone is raw and sometimes bloody.
I have been putting seed in a dish but I have not seen him eat. He flaps around sometimes and get seed everywhere so I can't tell there is less seed.

Thank you again!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of his droppings? Are you sure the keelbone was fine when you got him? It's possible that he had an injury to the keelbone before you found him, and that is what causing him not to be able to walk. You can put some antibiotic cream on to keep it moist.


----------



## Pigeonzilla (May 24, 2020)

I can't be sure whether his keelbone was damaged when I found him. His feathers covered the area and it was only after laying on his stomach for so long that I noticed it being raw and bloody.
The picture I attached from my last post was what I could find as his "poop". Can he be constipated? Does that happen to pigeons? He must be eating since he is still alive. Unless he does poop but it gets stuck into his feathers. His belly is really dirty. I have given him baths but it is constantly dirty and smelly.
Thanks!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How much exactly are you feeding him? An adult pigeon will need about 150 soft peas per day. Those really are not droppings. Either you are not feeding enough or his food is not digesting. If he is eating seeds, the droppings will be brown, resembling a large raisin with a white dot on top.

I think you are noticing the keelbone now as it is becoming more prominent due to starvation. Only feed him the peas. It contains a lot of moisture and is easy to digest. You can dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get him to drink.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You don't need to give him a bath. Just soak some cottonwool in warm water and wipe him down every day. Remove the droppings before it gets hard.


----------



## Pigeonzilla (May 24, 2020)

Hello Marina, unfortunately the little guy passed away  I was really hoping that he would get better.
I am very grateful for all your help. It makes me feel better to know there are people out there who cares about them.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost him. One doesn't know if he would recover, it's not a good quality of life for a pigeon that can't walk. He might have been sick as well. Thanks for trying to help him.


----------

